# Project Partners



## RBX (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm looking for people interested in partnering with me for a project.

My main aim is to add a project to my resume. Secondary aims include:

Learn some teamwork (all my previous projects have been 1 man projects).
Learn use of github, sourceforge and the like for versioning, collaboration.
Improve programming. Though I've learned a lot of C# features and design patterns in past few month, I haven't found chances to apply the knowledge anywhere.

I have some knowledge of Java SE, and a bit more knowledge of C# (know a little LINQ, WPF, WCF, Async programming), and am ready to work with anyone who'd be happy to invest few hours each week. I'm also ready to work with languages other than C#/Java, even if it means learning something completely new.

Those who do not wish to participate in project, please feel free to provide ideas for project, technologies, techniques, and information regarding functions of sites like github.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm in bro. If it's about few hours a week, I'm in. 

I also have a wish like you do. I'm a 5 Yrs experienced .NET Programmer. So I'm experienced enough in TFS and Teamwork.

So, if you think, why I want to join this project of yours, is...
1. Ofcourse improve my knowledge more. Specially in async and await in .NET 4.5
2. Start using Github and master it.
3. I have also learned about few Design Patterns, but never got a change to implement it. So hopefully we can implement few design patterns and though it we can gather experience when to use which pattern. As I'm inclined towards being an Architect in the future.

I know, C#, LINQ, ASP.NET MVC, WebAPI and a little bit of WCF (It'd be great if we can use this technology, so we'll learn more about it).

Let me know, whether you are interested in partnering with me.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2015)

I recently joined Github and got a little overwhelmed by it. So in order for me to learn it (and possibly master it) I think I need to collaborate on a project too. 

I have experience in working in a team for a few years but never collaborated online on platforms like Github. I studied .Net but that was many years ago. So I am keen to learn that too.

My past learning and experience have taught me:
1. C++: I learnt it a while ago, but I know the concepts of OOPS and understand why C++ isn't a perfect OOPS language.
2. VBA: I know it's an old technology but it have taught me various good programming practices which would scale well in other and bigger technologies.
3. .Net: I did learn it many years ago so know my way around Visual Studio. Will take a little work to get use to the environment but I know I can do that.
3. SQL: I have used backend as SQL Server and designed few SQL procedures. So I know my way around working on databases.
4. Java: Not much exposure on it, only know the concept and few fundamentals. 

Recently while working on my site and few other sites I have gained a better understanding of PHP and CSS. I don't know where the skill can be useful but if needed I am also trying to learn these for any web related projects.

So I am in too. For a few hours every week.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 22, 2015)

Wow nice..!! So we have 3 interested members here. Truely, this is first time I'm seeing some good responses in Software section 

I know SQL and PHP too. I work on PHP for my freelancing projects, but generally don't like it


----------



## Vyom (Feb 22, 2015)

We need more such initiatives. Being a technology centered forum and not having a strong community of members who collaborate on a project is just not happening.
We might actually deliver something new. Or we can collaborate in hundreds of existing project already hosted on Github.

But I think for starters we can really collaborate on a totally new even if it's a small project.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 22, 2015)

Right, I always have a urge to contribute on Open Source projects.

But, dreams will be dreams until we start taking actions. For now, let's do something new. Let's see what our @OP has in his mind about this project.

Once, we are little bit experienced on Github and all, we can contribute to small ones, or even start with bugs.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 22, 2015)

I just know some C++. And I did do some dabbling in GitHub. ( *github.com/aaruni96/codewars ). Nothing great.

Exams are coming on. And I don't want to go on any more gaming sprees, so this should be a nice way to unwind after studying.


----------



## RBX (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm not good with ideas for projects. I generally pick a technology, and then decide what could be made with it, and draw inspiration from existing software. 

One project (VB.NET) was inspired by Notepad++ in which I used RegEx for syntax matching, and tried implementing auto-completion but didn't know about custom controls back then, so GUI sucked a lot.

On another project, I wanted to learn ASP.NET, so I made a Real Estate website, largely imitating Magic Bricks dot com. Also used T-SQL procedures extensively. Software design wasn't too elegant perhaps because didn't really plan what I'm going to make, just kept adding stuff.

For using WCF, I don't really have much idea what could be made with it, and the only application I can think of is chat room (perhaps a card game).

I think we should make something with fun in mind and not utility, so that we don't spend too much time planning, and can keep ourselves interested.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah as you guys wish. To use WCF you don't to find it's usage. It can be used anywhere if you intend to build applications with SOA approach.

So we can go for anything that will be fun, else if interested members have any idea, we can go for it. That way we will learn and make something usefull too.

But as @OP said let's not waste time on planning much. If you have any idea please share it.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2015)

We have following things to decide before we can zero-in on a project.

1. Web application or desktop application?
2. If it's a desktop app, then which platform? Windows or Linux?
3. Which languages we can use to do that project?

*As for project ideas:*
I personally am interested in creating a web application. And that too in Java. Creating an interface that can accept file and then upload it to a SQL server database and then run SQL procedures on the data, which then is exported to an output file is something I have to do soon as part of a project where I work.

Another project deals with SSIS. Which is SQL Server Integration Services. I have a dreamspark account and I am currently downloading SQL Server 2014 Enterprise edition to learn that. Can we use a project which deals with SSIS?  [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]: Do you have any exposure with SSIS?

One other idea for me was to create a front-end of a command line utility called youtube-dl that is hosted on Github. This took doesn't have a GUI and creating it would (probably) be a good way to get noticed on Github.

I don't know what "fun" thing we can build.  [MENTION=134449]aaruni[/MENTION] any creative ideas?

When we decide on a project category and a topic, next thing to do would be to learn about how Github works. A quick search have brought these resources:
*Article*: *readwrite.com/2013/09/30/understanding-github-a-journey-for-beginners-part-1
*Video*: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fKg7e37bQE

Next course of action will be decide on how we manage to sync our repositories on Github. More on that later.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 23, 2015)

I like the front-end to youtube-dl idea. Only, I dunno if I will be any useful. :/


----------



## RBX (Feb 23, 2015)

I can see features like extraction of audio in youtube-dl. To make it more elaborate, we can add features to encode audio to desired format, convert video with x264/x265, and try to get lyrics with websites like musixmatch to make them embeddable as subtitles.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> [MENTION=32490]krishnandu.sarkar[/MENTION]: Do you have any exposure with SSIS?
> 
> One other idea for me was to create a front-end of a command line utility called youtube-dl that is hosted on Github. This took doesn't have a GUI and creating it would (probably) be a good way to get noticed on Github.



Even I'm bit inclined towards Web App.

Sorry, I do not know SSIS, SSRS and all these things.

Yes I also believe, if we do something really meaningful, we'll be noticed in Github at least in primary basis.

But, bt Youtube-dl do you mean this one? *github.com/rg3/youtube-dl

In that case, few contributor's already created GUI for this *github.com/MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-gui. There are many in Github.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 24, 2015)

One more thing that I'd say is fixing on technology and platform.

Frankly if you ask me I'd say .Net

But if you ask me as a fresher, i know C, C++, J2SE and Python. But note that, I know these languages as a fresher. So I only know to write basic hello world and data structure programs in these languages. Never worked on these as enterprise grade.


----------



## aaruni (Feb 24, 2015)

Now that you talk about enterprise grade, I know nil..  .

I know C++, 12th grade, CBSE. I'm at the top of my class, and don't use the horrid TC++. But other than that, I dunno..


----------



## abhigeek (Feb 24, 2015)

Hey guys 
Can I also contribute to your project?
I know C,C++ and Java


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 24, 2015)

This sounds good. I am interested.

I have a year worth of industry level coding experience in c++ ( developed ui for a smart watch; though platform was a mobile operating system, we have used CPP generously)

I also have some college level basic knowledge of core java and MATLAB.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Feb 24, 2015)

If you are going to use any other platform other than .NET, I'd like to tag along. I know college-level Java/C/C++/Python (I do competitive programming most of the time and now thinking of diving into software development). I might not be that useful but would like to keep a tab on what all you guys are doing, you know, just to see . Would be interesting to learn a few things.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 24, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> But, bt Youtube-dl do you mean this one? *github.com/rg3/youtube-dl
> 
> In that case, few contributor's already created GUI for this *github.com/MrS0m30n3/youtube-dl-gui. There are many in Github.



Damn.. we missed a good opportunity then. So any ideas for web app?



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> One more thing that I'd say is fixing on technology and platform.
> 
> Frankly if you ask me I'd say .Net


I am in for .Net too. Let's start with .Net where you too have the exposure and we have a good IDE to take care of few things. Maybe then we can move on to Java or PHP.



aaruni said:


> Now that you talk about enterprise grade, I know nil..  .
> 
> I know C++, 12th grade, CBSE. I'm at the top of my class, and don't use the horrid TC++. But other than that, I dunno..



Technology is just a medium. You can choose another language to do the same thing. So suppose we start to design a site based on .Net, you can try to do the same thing maybe in PHP.

Btw, krishnandu, if we are going to host a .Net project won't we require an IIS enabled hosting space? I have a VPS, but that is only good to host *nix based projects.

@Others: That's the fun of Github, you can keep a tab on it, or even commit few changes yourself. No one's stopping from participating on Github.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 24, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Btw, krishnandu, if we are going to host a .Net project won't we require an IIS enabled hosting space? I have a VPS, but that is only good to host *nix based projects.



Right. We'd need an hosting space. Given we all have basic income, we can contribute. It'd be around 1.5k and we can go for that in the starting.

Even, with Azure we can host any site for free, and free DB limit is upto 20MB. So we can use that too. Many .NET based web projects use that.

And regarding the project idea, I'm very very bad at that. I'll leave this to you or other members.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 1, 2015)

bump

What happened to this guys, any updates


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 1, 2015)

As like most of the plans it never got executed


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2015)

thats sad, i was looking forward to this


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2015)

Well, I am on a path. Migrated to Ubuntu. And now planning to get my hands dirty in PHP, Java and Webapps.
Only time will tell whether I achieve something.


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2015)

Must have an idea of project before working on it. It matters less if it's a collaborative work or not. Real deal is to apply the concepts. Use git version control for all your projects.

For example, I have few ideas where I have started working or plan to start soon:

1. A website related to guitar chords. Will expand the idea further but for now it's just the chords display:
A chord page

2. Refactoring this web app which I made earlier for a client. Will possibly move to a different language too.
CIEM Designer

3. A website based on books. It's going to be a lot more work. Just created a mockup for now. Planning to use AngularJS and python/Django.

4. A GUI wrapper for one of the command line tools which will be used for the above website based on books.

5. Long term goal is to create a game in Unreal Engine. Why Unreal Engine ? Because it's free and simply the better of the lot.

One of my routine goal is to solve a problem by programming. Be it sorting a list or scraping values from websites or any thing that can be automated. Python is a good language for that. Think about what you do daily and how you can improve on that. Next, improve the code to make it more modular and future proof.

Started writing theme for TDF as I was not satisfied with the current theme. So there is that.


----------



## elafanto (May 2, 2015)

Hey buddies come up with a good Ideas and I can finance your project upto a limit.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2015)

Faun said:


> Must have an idea of project before working on it. It matters less if it's a collaborative work or not. Real deal is to apply the concepts. Use git version control for all your projects.
> 
> For example, I have few ideas where I have started working or plan to start soon:
> 
> ...



Can I Suggest Unity instead ? Much easier to learn, also F2Use, better for small development team and multiport support from a single click (ALL MOBILE platforms + all consoles + PC/MAC/LIN)

I was working on a 2D Platformer myself using Unity.. My project has been moving forward at a great pace but the biggest bump in development I have had to deal with is 1) not getting proper art sprites and 2) designing witty level design.. Currently I am using the kenny art pack which is available for free but the latter problem is just plain unfixable unless I find someone who is good at imagining game levels.. 

AFAIK, kunal and anorion are also learning Unity.. Im really really interested in new team members.. solo development is frustrating


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> Can I Suggest Unity instead ? Much easier to learn, also F2Use, better for small development team and multiport support from a single click (ALL MOBILE platforms + all consoles + PC/MAC/LIN)
> 
> I was working on a 2D Platformer myself using Unity.. My project has been moving forward at a great pace but the biggest bump in development I have had to deal with is 1) not getting proper art sprites and 2) designing witty level design.. Currently I am using the kenny art pack which is available for free but the latter problem is just plain unfixable unless I find someone who is good at imagining game levels..
> 
> AFAIK, kunal and anorion are also learning Unity.. Im really really interested in new team members.. solo development is frustrating



I considered Unity before but Unreal suits the criteria better. Don't want to be limited by features and source code access later. It's far more superior too.

Can you tell me what you are working on via PM ?


----------

